# Mental Health and IBS



## Triple xXx (Oct 25, 2007)

I am so glad that I found this Forum today! I hope that this helps me with my mental state with IBS and find solutions for the problem. I find great comfort in seeing that I am not the only one.My question is this:How do you deal with the problems of gas and socializing with others? Sometimes I don't know if my gas is any worse that a normal individual's but because I am so self conscious about it, it really really bothers me. I hate being around others because of it. I get real nervous when going places. If I get nervous, I always have to go sit on the toilet. If I have a job interview, public speaking, a meeting, a class, I get very nervous, have to sit on the toilet and pray I don't have to hold my gas for two hours.I find that I get very nervous if I have to go to a meeting, sit next to someone, walk past someone or sit in a class room for long periods of time. I would never take Yoga for example or an aerobics class because I would be afraid to pass gas in the room. I can lift weight for example at a gym because you can move around at least! LOLIt has really effected my social life...


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh god love you - a warm welcome to the boards first off - glad you found us.I don't suffer over muchly with this - thank goodness - but I should imagine its abit chicken and egg - you get right worked up cos you are going into a stressful situation - so you probably fart more - that about it??? Hmm dunno really what to suggest - but you might want to do abit of research on the other forums about relaxation techniques - I've heard from other users of the boards - that summat called Mike's tapes are right good for relaxation and as a general aid to relief from anxiety - Cherrie - our Moderator here will set you right on this one.But please be sure - you are NOT alone on this one.Wish I could be of more help - but do some research here and abouts - and someone will set you on the right path.Sue


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Tripple, welcome to the forums!Hi Sue, thanks for that lovely comment -- although I'm not a mod for this particular (anxiety/depresssion) forum, I'm mod'ing the relationships forum in this social issues section... Any rate... Tripple, I'm so sorry that this is affecting you this much







... I completely understand your being self-conscious about it as a person who has IBS... But you know, you and Sue are both right -- so what if you have a lil more gas than others? And like you yourself have suspected, other people probably just have as much gas as you, if not more. Passing gas is a natural bodily function and everybody does it (and in fact, it is not passing it at all that needs to worry people). So, the relaxation technique that Sue suggested is a very good idea to reduce anxiety -- one thing that I learned is to breathe deeply and slowly in and out and do it several times until feeling calmer. It really does help -- I was on the plane travelling internationally this summer and it helped tremendously.But if this anxiety issue is getting to you to the point where you're unable to go out or work or have a reasonable relationship with co-workers or friends, and if trying to relax on your own won't help much, I'd encourage you to talk to a dr and see what medicine or therapy your dr can suggest.Hope that helps a little... and again welcome to the forums! Cherrie


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

Ooops - sorry babe - thought you moderated all this "section".Sue xxx


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

That's OK, Sue







-- There are so many forums here and it can totally get a lil confusing Sorry, Tripple -- Back to your thread... And please do keep in touch and we're all here for you. Cherrie


----------



## evulienka (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey Tripple, Oh yeah, I know what you mean. I´ve had gas problems as long as I can remember. And yeah, it can be pretty difficult to face the social situations- not only it is embarassing, but sometimes it´s really painful, too. The only thing that helps me is to take it one step at a time. I´m trying to get through this week, this school day, this holiday - and I don´t care what will happen tomorrow ( or I pretend that I don´t care lol). The breathing technique that Cherrie suggested really helps a lot, not only with pain but after a stressful day when you need to relax a little, too. ((((HUGS)))))


----------



## lovecolours (Oct 17, 2007)

How about passing gas that just comes out VERY SMELLY or well maybe not so smelly but continuous and sometimes you don't feel the sensation? But I do understand it can be really smelly. Or probably you "smell" as you walk. People in my office have huge skeptical groups who think they're so holy & give you some kind of disgusted look.


----------

